# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum computing, Cambridge Quantum Computing Ltd., Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Cambridge Quantum Computing Ltd.

cambridgequantum.com/technology

----------


## Airicist

Quantum AI and Machine Learning

May 15, 2018




> We provide an overview of Quantum AI and Machine Learning, the synthesis of AI and quantum computing. Whereas conventional Machine Learning is based on probabilities, its quantum counterpart replaces these with amplitudes resulting in a much more sophisticated decision-making. Potential applications include financial analysis, pharmaceutical design, and autonomous driving.

----------


## Airicist

Has the quantum revolution started yet?

Jan 28, 2020




> Monty Barlow, Head of Strategic Technology, speaks to Richard Leyland about our work in quantum tech. Monty describes how the quantum toolbox is improving all the time and lays out the specific areas in which the quantum revolution will first take hold.  
> 
> Cambridge Consultants has activated a long-term quantum research and investment programme, led by our dedicated Strategic Technology Group. With research streams currently focused on quantum sensing, quantum security and quantum computing, the initiative demonstrates our commitment to investing in emergent technology with the potential for massive impact.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Over chatbots already? Quantum computing could change that"
As much as we want to believe we live in a world full of intelligent automation, there are limits to what today’s chatbots can actually offer.

by Dashveenjit Kaur
December 14, 2020

----------

